# 12 days of xmas



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Is there going to be a 12 days of xmas this year??


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Haven't you heard, Christmas has been cancelled this year :lol:



Oh, hang on, Boris has just re-instated it. Just be careful and don't kill Gran


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

Scrim-1- said:


> Is there going to be a 12 days of xmas this year??


Hope so

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

fatdazza said:


> Haven't you heard, Christmas has been cancelled this year :lol:
> 
> Oh, hang on, Boris has just re-instated it. Just be careful and don't kill Gran


Only for groups/bubbles of 6 or more

Dammit, there are more than 6 Santa's reindeer,

Xmas is off then :-(

But at least that's also true for cummings - every cloud has a silver lining :-D


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

We have something planned ....but will be different this year !


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Wohoooo!


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

More than a bit early for this!


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> We have something planned ....but will be different this year !


Prize #1 - Bog Rolls
Prize #2 - Hand Sanitiser
Prize #3 - 1kg of dry pasta spirals


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Mikesphotaes said:


> More than a bit early for this!


For you maybe.


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Mikesphotaes said:


> More than a bit early for this!


all the shops are decorated for Christmas, so no, it`s not early :detailer:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

vsideboy said:


> Prize #1 - Bog Rolls
> Prize #2 - Hand Sanitiser
> Prize #3 - 1kg of dry pasta spirals


prize 4 baked beans
prize 5 flour

yep you go the idea ;-)


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Given the state of the economy and the potential impact on the forum sponsors I personally would completely understand if this didn't go ahead this year or at the least be toned down.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

dholdi said:


> Given the state of the economy and the potential impact on the forum sponsors I personally would completely understand if this didn't go ahead this year or at the least be toned down.


The cleaning industry has well and truly "Cleaned Up" this year. Detailing companies I would expect have been doing really well with so many at home but could be wrong.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

RS3 said:


> The cleaning industry has well and truly "Cleaned Up" this year. Detailing companies I would expect have been doing really well with so many at home but could be wrong.


You may be right, but the odds are pretty good on them having relatives etc who work in the many industries decimated at the moment.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

vsideboy said:


> Prize #1 - Bog Rolls
> 
> Prize #2 - Hand Sanitiser
> 
> Prize #3 - 1kg of dry pasta spirals


I know the 12 days of Xmas competitions here have generous prizes, but do you really think they can get hold of any Big Rolls?

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I miss the 12 day competition this year .
The excitement of waiting the daily winners thread!!


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

SKY said:


> I miss the 12 day competition this year .
> The excitement of waiting the daily winners thread!!


Yeah it happening again this year

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

thedonji said:


> Yeah it happening again this year
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Think he means the excitement each day of the 12 checking the forum to see if you've won anything.

Sponsors and admin have done fantastic this year so the excitement will be for one day only but what an awesome day it'll be


----------



## ganwilliams (Jun 15, 2015)

In case you missed it the link to enter is here:- https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=423979


----------

